# Firefox jason bookmark ?



## sportman13 (Jan 6, 2005)

*Firefox json bookmark ?*

I backed up my jason bookmarks from Firefox I made a mistake and used word pad to open with I want to go back and have it as Firefox has it like this bookmarks-2019-10-28.json how do I get rid of word pad open with icon go back to the way Fire fox has it ?


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

*re: Firefox json bookmark ?*

Right click a .json file. Do you see options available?


----------



## sportman13 (Jan 6, 2005)

*re: Firefox json bookmark ?*

Corday right click it is open with I made a mistake and used word pad to open with I want to go back and have it as Firefox has it like this bookmarks-2019-10-28.json how do I get rid of word pad open with icon go back to the way Fire fox has it ?


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

*re: Firefox json bookmark ?*

I'm hesitant to tell you this since you've had difficulties before, but if your willing, open FF. Type about:config in the address bar. scroll and make devtools.jsonview.enabled = true


----------



## sportman13 (Jan 6, 2005)

*re: Firefox json bookmark ?*

Corday I will try


----------



## sportman13 (Jan 6, 2005)

*re: Firefox json bookmark ?*

Corday I Typed about:config in the address bar. scroll and made it devtools.jsonview.enabled = true it did not get rid of word pad icon how do I get rid of the word pad icon ?


----------



## oscer1 (Jan 27, 2010)

*re: Firefox json bookmark ?*

see if this helps you https://www.windowscentral.com/how-change-default-apps-windows-10


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

*re: Firefox json bookmark ?*

Let's go back to the right click. It should have had Open With as a choice. Then if FF didn't show, you could have chosen "Choose Another APP.


----------



## sportman13 (Jan 6, 2005)

Corday here is a screenshot trying to get rid of word pad open with icon go back to the way Fire fox has it ?

Here is a screenshot here you go


----------



## oscer1 (Jan 27, 2010)

*re: Firefox json bookmark ?*



sportman13 said:


> Corday here is a screenshot trying to get rid of word pad open with icon go back to the way Fire fox has it ?
> 
> Here is a screenshot here you go


did you check what Corday said? right click on the icon and see if their is an option to open with.


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

*re: Firefox json bookmark ?*

Do what I said from where you actually have the file titles in text form. Otherwise show the whole page you posted in #10. Also what do you want to do with the files? I keep them in HTML which is useful. .JSON is more for Import-Export.


----------



## sportman13 (Jan 6, 2005)

*re: Firefox json bookmark ?*

Corday I do not want to "Choose Another APP. I want to get rid of the word pad icon I want it as it is when you save it from Firefox how do I do it ?


----------



## oscer1 (Jan 27, 2010)

*re: Firefox json bookmark ?*

in my opinion you need to follow Corday advice in post 8. in your screen shot I take it that is on your desktop? right click it and choose open with and choose firefox if not in the list click on choose another app and find firefox.


----------



## sportman13 (Jan 6, 2005)

*re: Firefox json bookmark ?*

I do not want to "Choose Another APP. I want to get rid of the word pad icon how do I do it how dose your jason appear when you save it screenshot please


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

*re: Firefox json bookmark ?*

Follow corday's instructions and choose FF as the app.


----------



## sportman13 (Jan 6, 2005)

*re: Firefox json bookmark ?*

See my post 14 answer please


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

*re: Firefox json bookmark ?*



sportman13 said:


> See my post 14 answer please


We mean choose FF or whatever else you want.

EDIT: I hope you don't mean your Document list. That's why I asked you to post the whole page. If you do, just point to View and move cursor to "Details". Now you'll be able to select with a right click what program to use as we've been describing.


----------



## sportman13 (Jan 6, 2005)

*re: Firefox json bookmark ?*

my question is how dose your jason appear when you save it screenshot please


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

*re: Firefox json bookmark ?*

Leave that question for now and get on with fixing the first issue, we don't need you going off in other drections as you usually do, stick with one issue at a time.


----------



## sportman13 (Jan 6, 2005)

*re: Firefox json bookmark ?*

I did choose FF as the app. worked my other question is how dose your jason appear when you save it screenshot not to open with please


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

*re: Firefox json bookmark ?*

Then you should have told us it worked before moving on to another issue, if you do not feed back that you have tried the method mentioned and the result how would we know.


----------



## sportman13 (Jan 6, 2005)

*re: Firefox json bookmark ?*

I had to figure it out took time choose FF as the app. worked 

my other question is how dose your jason appear when you save it screenshot not to open with please answer


----------



## oscer1 (Jan 27, 2010)

*re: Firefox json bookmark ?*

really not sure what your trying to ask can you explain better maybe with a screen shot what your trying to do? are you just wanting to save a web page to somewhere and how it looks when we do it?


----------



## sportman13 (Jan 6, 2005)

*re: Firefox json bookmark ?*

When I saved jason bookmarks it was saved with no icon only text how dose your jason bookmarks appear when you save it please answer


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

*re: Firefox json bookmark ?*

If you are using FireFox this is what you should be reading and following https://support.mozilla.org/en-US/kb/restore-bookmarks-from-backup-or-move-them
That list the correct way to save, import or export bookmarks.


----------



## sportman13 (Jan 6, 2005)

*re: Firefox json bookmark ?*

I am using Firefox to save jason bookmarks it was saved with only text how ever I put the Firefox icon to open with how do I take the Firefox icon off please answer


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

*re: Firefox json bookmark ?*

Same as before choose what app opens it.


----------



## oscer1 (Jan 27, 2010)

*re: Firefox json bookmark ?*

Can you follow are simple request and post a screen shot of hole page of what icons you want to remove


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

*re: Firefox json bookmark ?*

Post #1 and Post #26 seem to contradict one another. It would be so much easier to answer your questions if you would type, read, retype as many times as necessary until you're sure you've asked what you really want to ask.


----------



## sportman13 (Jan 6, 2005)

*re: Firefox json bookmark ?*

I am using Firefox to save jason bookmarks it was saved with only text this bookmarks-2019-10-28.json how ever I put the Firefox icon to open with as this screenshot shows in post 9 how do I take the Firefox icon off the open with feature please answer


----------



## oscer1 (Jan 27, 2010)

*re: Firefox json bookmark ?*

right click on icon choose properties look through the tabs and see if their is a change icon if so then choose what icon you want to use.


----------



## sportman13 (Jan 6, 2005)

*re: Firefox json bookmark ?*

I want only text this bookmarks-2019-10-28.json how ever I right click on icon to choose properties and looked through the tabs and see if their is a change icon can you leave it blank no icon text only ?


----------



## oscer1 (Jan 27, 2010)

*re: Firefox json bookmark ?*

you never answered my question from post# 13 is this on desktop where your saving it?


----------



## sportman13 (Jan 6, 2005)

*re: Firefox json bookmark ?*

yes this is on my desktop


----------



## oscer1 (Jan 27, 2010)

*re: Firefox json bookmark ?*

then you will not be able to remove icon as everything on desktop will have a icon for it cant be just words or numbers as far as I know of.


----------



## sportman13 (Jan 6, 2005)

*re: Firefox json bookmark ?*

When I saved jason bookmarks in Firefox it was saved with no icon only text this bookmarks-2019-10-28.json how dose your jason bookmarks appear this way when you save it please answer


----------



## oscer1 (Jan 27, 2010)

*re: Firefox json bookmark ?*

sorry but I do not use firefox so I can not say how to have it without icon. I use internet explorer at work and edge at home. when saving at work to desktop is puts a icon of internet explorer on desktop.


----------



## sportman13 (Jan 6, 2005)

*re: Firefox json bookmark ?*

Anyone you know use Firefox ?


----------



## Gary R (Jul 23, 2008)

*re: Firefox json bookmark ?*

sportman13

To restore the icon to a blank page icon (like you used to have), please do the following ...

Download *FilesTypeMan* ... https://www.nirsoft.net/utils/filetypesman-x64.zip
Unzip it.
Double click *FilesTypesMan.exe* to launch the program.
Allow when prompted.
Scroll down through the file types in the main window until you find *.json*
Double Click on *.json* to select it and open an *Edit File Type* window.
In the *Default Icon* box type *%SystemRoot%\system32\imageres.dll,2*
Click *OK* and exit out of FilesTypeMan.


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

*re: Firefox json bookmark ?*

Hope what Gary posted works. I use FF and unfortunately like so many threads you initiate, this one wanders because we can't figure out what you're trying to do.


----------



## sportman13 (Jan 6, 2005)

*How do you delete Firefox add on ??*

I could not reply in jason thread it said Your submission could not be processed because the token has expired.


How do you delete Firefox add on ?


----------



## sportman13 (Jan 6, 2005)

*re: Firefox json bookmark ?*

Corday GaryR worked I want to open with not firefox


----------



## bassfisher6522 (Jul 22, 2012)

*Re: How do you delete Firefox add on ??*

Open FF, click the 3 lines at top right, select addon's, then select which you want to remove by clicking the 3 dots and then select remove. 

Additionally; youtube has videos on just about anything.


Question: How long have you been using FireFox?


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

*Re: How do you delete Firefox add on ??*

Tools>Add-ons>Choose an add-on and >Three dots ...>Remove or Disable or anything else you wan to do.


----------



## sportman13 (Jan 6, 2005)

*re: Firefox json bookmark ?*

GaryR can filestypeman open with json not firefox please answer


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

*re: Firefox json bookmark ?*

sportsman13 please keep in mind we are volunteers and have other things to deal with as well as other posters to respond to, also try explaining what it is you are doing with json and why as there may be a other solution to your situation.


----------



## sportman13 (Jan 6, 2005)

*re: Firefox json bookmark ?*

Joeten I want to open json with json applacation ?


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

*re: Firefox json bookmark ?*



sportman13 said:


> Joeten I want to open json with json applacation ?


There's no such thing. Please tell us what you mean by "open".


----------



## sportman13 (Jan 6, 2005)

*re: Firefox json bookmark ?*

Corday something free JSON files are most often encountered by software and web developers, but you may also encounter JSON files as an end user of various software programs. For example, the web browser Mozilla Firefox saves and transfers bookmarks using JSON files. File Viewer Plus can be used to open, edit, and save JSON files.


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

*re: Firefox json bookmark ?*

Again I ask; what do you want to do with them? I prefer HTML export as my FF backup because it's in English.


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

*re: Firefox json bookmark ?*

You still have not explained why you feel you need to do this( if you were a web developer you would know how to access them), nor what you have already tried to use.


----------



## Gary R (Jul 23, 2008)

*re: Firefox json bookmark ?*



> GaryR can filestypeman open with json not firefox please answer


It is not clear to me exactly what you mean by this question. English does not appear to be your native language, so I'm going to answer with what I believe you mean.

As I understand things, you created a set of Bookmark backups in Firefox in json format, and then tried to read them by using Wordpad. This created the problem with the Icons, which we now appear to have resolved (or so I understand by your post, quoted below)



> Corday GaryR worked I want to open with not firefox


What you now appear to want, is to open the json files in a program that makes them readable to you.

This is not really possible, since json files are not really meant to be read, they are meant to be imported into Firefox, which will then "interpret" them into a human readable form.

If you want to create a set of backups that can be read by a human, then you need to export them in HTML form.

To do that ...

*With Firefox open ...*

Click *Bookmarks*
Click *Show all Bookmarks*
Click *Import and Backup*
Click *Export Bookmarks to HTML*
Select a location you want to save them to, then click *Save*

If you now double click on the HTML backup, it will display your Bookmarks in a readable form.

Backup HTML files can be Imported back into Firefox just as easily as json files, so there is no disadvantage to you in saving them in this form.


----------



## bassfisher6522 (Jul 22, 2012)

*Re: How do you delete Firefox add on ??*



Corday said:


> Tools>Add-ons>Choose an add-on and >Three dots ...>Remove or Disable or anything else you wan to do.


These got merged I see.......mine and your post's.


----------



## sportman13 (Jan 6, 2005)

*re: Firefox json bookmark ?*

ok when you save json it always open in Firefox ?


----------



## bassfisher6522 (Jul 22, 2012)

*re: Firefox json bookmark ?*

And now for some comic relief.....


----------



## Gary R (Jul 23, 2008)

*re: Firefox json bookmark ?*



> ok when you save json it always open in Firefox ?


*.json* files (javascript object notation), are one of the file formats that Firefox can export Backups in. They can be opened using any of the following programs ...


Firefox
Notepad
Wordpad
Notepad++
Any other text editor ...

Of those programs, Firefox gives the most readable output when trying to read json backup content.

That being said, it is far from optimum, as it does not parse the raw data, and is therefore, as I said in my last post, not the format you want to use if you are wanting a readable set of backups.

*You seem to be rather fixated on opening your json backups, what is it you are trying to acheive by doing this ?*


----------



## sportman13 (Jan 6, 2005)

*re: Firefox json bookmark ?*

Gary R ok I wanted to know when you save json let it always open with Firefox ?


----------



## Gary R (Jul 23, 2008)

*re: Firefox json bookmark ?*

OK, if you want *.json* files to always open with Firefox, then do the following ....


Right click on your json file
Click on *Open With*
Click on *Choose default program ...*
Ensure you check the *Use this application for all .json file* box
Select Firefox from the programs listed.
If Firefox is not listed ...
Click on *More options* and then select Firefox
If Firefox is still not listed ...
Scroll down and click on *Look for another App on this PC*
Now navigate to *C:\Program Files\Mozilla Firefox*
Double click on *Firefox.exe* to select it.



Please be aware ... if you choose to use Firefox as your default program for .json files, the file icon will change to the Firefox icon.

IT IS NOT POSSIBLE to have the blank page icon when a default program is assigned to a file type.

The blank page icon in effect tells you that no default program has been assigned to that file type.


----------



## sportman13 (Jan 6, 2005)

*re: Firefox json bookmark ?*

GaryR Here Blank icon which opens to Frefox it dose


----------



## sportman13 (Jan 6, 2005)

*re: Firefox json bookmark ?*

Here is the screenshot bookmarks-2019-10-28.json with white blank paper


----------



## Stancestans (Apr 26, 2009)

*re: Firefox json bookmark ?*



sportman13 said:


> Here is the screenshot bookmarks-2019-10-28.json with white blank paper


Where's the screenshot?


----------



## sportman13 (Jan 6, 2005)

*re: Firefox json bookmark ?*

Can seem to post see post 59 and 60 please


----------



## Stancestans (Apr 26, 2009)

*re: Firefox json bookmark ?*



sportman13 said:


> Can seem to post see post 59 and 60 please


I see the posts, but no screenshot in either of them. Anyway, what's wrong with those json files having the Firefox icon instead of a blank one?


----------



## sportman13 (Jan 6, 2005)

*re: Firefox json bookmark ?*

json files having the Firefox icon instead of a blank one? Cause html has Firefox icon


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Click the go advanced button it's next to the post a quick reply button, then click the paper clip icon and choose the upload a file from your computer you should then be able to upload the screenshot.


----------



## Gary R (Jul 23, 2008)

I don't see a screenshot.

However, if you've set Firefox to be the default program, and you still have a blank page as the icon, then your computer behaves differently to mine.

Still, as I understand things, what you have now is what you were hoping for from the beginning, so job done ???


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

Forget about what the Icon looks like, you can import your bookmarks into Firefox by following the instructions on Post *#56* even if the icon is no longer blank and associated with Firefox icon or not.


----------



## Pursya (Feb 27, 2008)

You guys are angels.


----------



## jdsmort (Jul 29, 2008)

I have read with interest this thread, or rather combination of threads.. it seems Sportman13 is trying to open a .json file without Firefox or Notepad.. which shows semi gobbledegook, as this is an XML file. There is a free .json editor available from Microsoft.. and plenty of online assistance to this too.. so if you are determined to view/open with something else, try the editor. Be aware that if you OPEN WITH any program, and neglect to uncheck the ALWAYS USE THIS checkbox it will be associated with and use that app icon

https://www.microsoft.com/en-nz/p/jsoneditor/9nwmlcgc25x3?activetab=pivot:overviewtab


----------



## jdsmort (Jul 29, 2008)

Added warning to the last post. If you download and install this JSON editor it automatically associates .json files with it, and they then use it's icon


----------

